# ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre el Hfe de un transistor y la ganancia de un ampli?



## black_flowers (Dic 31, 2010)

hola, soy novato y ando liado con algun concepto sobre amplificación: 
en primer lugar si cogemos un montaje amplificador con un bc547, se puede deicr que su característica hfe (el factor por el que se multiplica la corriente de base para obtener la de colector) coincide con la ganancia en potencia? Es decir son conceptos equivalentes la ganancia en potencia de ese transistor y el valor hfe?

y porfa, os pido paciencia a los moderadores y comprentais que es una duda básica pero que seguro que hay más gente que puede llegar a tenerla.

un saludo.


----------



## Virtroon (Ene 2, 2011)

Bueno, la potencia generalmente no se suele expresar en ganancia sino sólo la potencia de salida.
Aún así si hay alguna relación dependerá de la polarización del transistor (colector común, emisor común o base común).


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 2, 2011)

Tiene que ver si son NPN o PNP?


----------



## zaiz (Ene 2, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Tiene que ver si son NPN o PNP?



No, eso sólo depende de la fabricación del transistor y viene en los datasheet.


----------



## Dano (Ene 2, 2011)

No son conceptos equivalentes, pero si el hfe es equivalente a la ganacia de intensidad.

Ganacia de potencia = ganancia de intensidad * ganacia de tensión.

Ojo que no es lo mismo Hfe y hfe (te aviso por el título que pusiste en mayúscula y en el texto lo pusiste en minúsucla).

Saludos


----------



## fabian9013 (Ene 2, 2011)

porque no nos explica entonces en que radican las diferencias entre Hfe y hfe, ya que son diferentes.
Yo solo conocia como hfe la ganancia de corriente del transistor que viene dada en los datasheets y rondan entre un minimo y un maximo. Y es fundamental a la hora de polarizar un transistor.


----------



## zaiz (Ene 2, 2011)

*hFE* es para polarización de DC y ganancia FIJA en corriente DC. 

*hfe *es la ganancia en corriente para pequeña señal AC. Es dependiente de la frecuencia.


----------



## fabian9013 (Ene 3, 2011)

mmmm siempre utilice la de ganancia en dc, y la ganancia en pequeña señal en ac como viene dada, voy a mirar un poco ese cuento


----------



## Dano (Ene 3, 2011)

zaiz dijo:


> *hFE* es para polarización de DC y ganancia FIJA en corriente DC.
> 
> *hfe *es la ganancia en corriente para pequeña señal AC. Es dependiente de la frecuencia.



Exacto, en los ejercicios si solo te dan un hfe/Hfe se da a suponer que son iguales, caso contrario se especifican cada una y se debe calcular la parte de DC con Hfe y la parte de AC con hfe.

Saludos.

PD: Yo lo aprendí como hfe/Hfe pero veo que tienes otra manera de nombrarlo, regionalismos idiomáticos electronicos?.


----------



## fabian9013 (Ene 3, 2011)

es que aprendimos a polarizar el ampli por medio de ecuaciones de voltaje, un poco o diria muy diferente a la forma comun como lo hace la facultad de electronica de nuestra universidad.
Otra pregunta como aprendieron polarizar que libro utilizaron como base, aunque la practica es un poco distinta a lo q*UE* dicen los numeros


----------



## Cacho (Ene 3, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Ojo que no es lo mismo Hfe y hfe (te aviso por el título que pusiste en mayúscula y en el texto lo pusiste en minúsucla).


Ese fui yo 
Me lo traje desde yanomeacuerdodónde y le cambié el título.

Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Ene 3, 2011)

black_flowers dijo:


> hola, soy novato y ando liado con algun concepto sobre amplificación:
> en primer lugar si cogemos un montaje amplificador con un bc547, se puede deicr que su característica hfe (el factor por el que se multiplica la corriente de base para obtener la de colector) coincide con la ganancia en potencia? Es decir son conceptos equivalentes la ganancia en potencia de ese transistor y el valor hfe?
> 
> y porfa, os pido paciencia a los moderadores y comprentais que es una duda básica pero que seguro que hay más gente que puede llegar a tenerla.
> ...




Lamentablemente ,es bastante mas complejo que eso que dices.
El Hfe es una referencia del fabricante de la ganancia de corriente como tu dices,pero la  
potencia està limitada a la W que da el fabricante y eso SI ,es determinante.
No debes pasarte de este valor so pena se rompa el transistor.
Para saber BIEN la ganancia de un transistor, en un punto de trabajo en particular, debes tener una grafica teorica del fabricante de  *curvas de ganancia*
Con eso *si* puedes diseñar un ampli bien hecho.
Con esa gràfica de ganancia, luego,trazas encima la recta de LA CARGA que piensas usar en esa etapa y le encimas ( trazas) la curva hiperbolica de POTENCIA que da el fabricante.
El punto de trabajo que puedes elegir ,debe estar en el grafica ,dentro del area definida por la curva de POTENCIA primero, luego la carga y por ùltimo eliges la corriente de base que te dan la curvas de ganancia.  

No se que edad tienes,pero ,si eres muy joven , debo decirte que...para darle masividad al audio , se han desarrollado todo tipo de amplificadores integrados, debido a que ,para desarrollar un simple amplificador de audio que funcione bien, se necesitaba un ingeniero ò un tecnico muy avanzado en electrònica.Quiero decir que el buen diseño ,escapaba a la mano de los novatos y estudiantes de base.
Saludos.

Aqui te envio un diagrama ejemplo ,de CURVAS de corrientes de BASE de un transistor tipico.
Espero lo entiendas...
Cuando no tienes las curvas del transistor,necesitas un trazador de curvas,hace años hice uno bien bueno que todavia funciona,pero como el diseño cayo casi en desuso ,està durmiendo !!!


----------



## zaiz (Ene 3, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> PD: Yo lo aprendí como hfe/Hfe pero veo que tienes otra manera de nombrarlo, regionalismos idiomáticos electronicos?.



Tal vez eso es . Saludos.



			
				fabian9013 dijo:
			
		

> es que aprendimos a polarizar el ampli por medio de ecuaciones de  voltaje, un poco o diria muy diferente a la forma comun como lo hace la  facultad de electronica de nuestra universidad.
> Otra pregunta como aprendieron polarizar que libro utilizaron como base, aunque la practica es un poco distinta a lo q*UE* dicen los numeros



Los números van con la práctica.

Para corrientes pequeñas, hfe y hFE son tan cercanas que se consideran iguales para efectos prácticos, pero a corrientes y/o frecuencias más altas esos parámetros se hacen más diferentes.

hFE=Ic/Ib

hfe=delta ic / delta ib  (a señal)

Saludos.


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 3, 2011)

unmonje dijo:


> Lamentablemente ,es bastante mas complejo que eso que dices.
> El Hfe es una referencia del fabricante de la ganancia de corriente como tu dices,pero la
> potencia està limitada a la W que da el fabricante y eso SI ,es determinante.
> No debes pasarte de este valor so pena se rompa el transistor.
> ...


ya me había dado cuenta que el diseño de amplificadores de audio va mas allá de un simple operacional y un simple mosfet, pero tan sólo estoy intentando profundizar en el diseño de amplificadores pero desde el punto de vista mas básico. 

Ahora lo voy entendiendo un poco mejor, pero repito que los de audio me sobrepasan en mucho, gracias  por la gráfica y por toda la información.

sin embargo los amplificadores de rf no parecen tan complejos como los de audio. He visto algunos simples y se basan en un mosfet o bjt dependiendo si son de clase a,b,c,...

pero este es tema de otro foro, a ver si está igual de activo que este.

un saludo.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 3, 2011)

Si  deseas comenzar te sugiero te leas este libro de Editorial BUSHERS

si el colocar la imagen del libro infringe las reglas del foro por favor borrar este mensaje, lo que sucede es que no se cual es realmente el nombre del libro, chauuuuuuu


----------



## unmonje (Ene 4, 2011)

black_flowers dijo:


> ya me había dado cuenta que el diseño de amplificadores de audio va mas allá de un simple operacional y un simple mosfet, pero tan sólo estoy intentando profundizar en el diseño de amplificadores pero desde el punto de vista mas básico.
> 
> Ahora lo voy entendiendo un poco mejor, pero repito que los de audio me sobrepasan en mucho, gracias  por la gráfica y por toda la información.
> 
> ...



Estas en otro *ERROR*.Si por* RF*, te refieres a  *RADIO FRECUENCIAS*,el càlculo exacto de estos ,son aùn mas complejos y fàciles de QUEMAR.

Por ejemplo ,en RF tienes el ROE,que para 500mw no es importante,pero para arriba de 1W,te cansaras de quemar transistores si està mal calculado.
Para frecuencias de 800 mhz, tienes el problema adicional de no poder VER las señales,salvo que tengas  instrumental carisimo..!!!
Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 4, 2011)

Los amplificadores de RF son una fumata importante  , normalmente tenes que laburar con maxima transferencia de energia (mte) por lo cual tenes que adaptar todo y ademas tenes que laburar con filtros a la frecuencia de trabajo.


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 4, 2011)

unmonje dijo:


> Estas en otro *ERROR*.Si por* RF*, te refieres a  *RADIO FRECUENCIAS*,el càlculo exacto de estos ,son aùn mas complejos y fàciles de QUEMAR.
> 
> Por ejemplo ,en RF tienes el ROE,que para 500mw no es importante,pero para arriba de 1W,te cansaras de quemar transistores si està mal calculado.
> Para frecuencias de 800 mhz, tienes el problema adicional de no poder VER las señales,salvo que tengas  instrumental carisimo..!!!
> Saludos



lo decía porque los esquemas que he visto eran bastante sencillos, sin más que un simple mosfet o un bjt y unas cuantas inductancias y condensadores para adaptar impedancias. Pero me imagino que se podrá complicar todo lo que se quiera para conseguir algo bueno.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 4, 2011)

> lo decía porque los esquemas que he visto eran bastante sencillos


Son sencillos con respecto a la apariencia, pero en cuanto al diseño, son extremadamente complicados. Una cosa es el resultado final, y otra el cálculo para llegar a eso.


----------



## unmonje (Ene 5, 2011)

black_flowers dijo:


> lo decía porque los esquemas que he visto eran bastante sencillos, sin más que un simple mosfet o un bjt y unas cuantas inductancias y condensadores para adaptar impedancias. Pero me imagino que se podrá complicar todo lo que se quiera para conseguir algo bueno.




JAJAJA !!!  unas cuantas inductancias ???...porque las compras hechas !!!!
Te quiero ver calculandolas y luego bobinandolas a mano ,como yo hacia !!!
Sin dejar de mensionar  que amerita un buen instrumento para confirmar que lo bobinado esta correcto !!!
Ni hablemos de un trafo de RF....hay DIOSSSSS !!!!

Un buen consejo...empieza por los amplificadores de audio que comparado son una PAPA y despues de 3 años...empiza con  RF ...si ?...Me lo vaas a agradecer !!!!

Otra sugerencia...Lee por favor...mi cartel amarillo abajo y no lo olvides...!!!


----------

